# $700,000 in gold dust missing from Pfizer lab



## jimdoc (Dec 7, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/700-000-gold-dust-missing-pfizer-lab-215440578.html


----------



## nickvc (Dec 8, 2012)

That tricky gold dust..... it just blows away so easily :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2012)

Somebody must be really high right now, and probably paranoid too.

Kevin


----------



## Irons2 (Dec 8, 2012)

nickvc said:


> That tricky gold dust..... it just blows away so easily :roll:



High Vapor Pressure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know why, but as soon as I read this story my thought was that they should check the facility for mislabeled or undocumented liquids.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2012)

Golddigger Greg said:


> I don't know why, but as soon as I read this story my thought was that they should check the facility for mislabeled or undocumented liquids.


That dust is in the dust. It's long gone. It wouldn't be hard to get that stuff out anyway. Just think about ways like this:

* sprinkle some dust in your pocketbook and let it settle down in there everyday.
* sprinkle some in your shoes and hide it under the padding everyday
* sprinkle some in your lunch waste bags everyday
* sprinkle some in your pockets everyday
* sprinkle some in your wallet everyday

.....and on and on and on..

Do any of the above for so many days?.. yes, it's easy to get out with all of that gold dust.

That gold haven't been mislabeled or misplaced. Someone or more people took it. You're talking about gold. It can never be traced anyway, and once it get melted down, that's money in the bank for someone.


Kevin


----------

